# DIBP announces change to Member of Family Unit



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

*Changing on 19 November 2016*

Some visas allow applicants to include family members in their application under the ‘member of the family unit’ (MoFU) arrangements.

The definition of Member of the Family Unit (MoFU) is changing. For applications made on and after 19 November 2016, MoFU will be limited to direct family members.

The change will apply to permanent visa subclasses and some provisional and temporary visa subclasses. The change won’t apply to refugee, humanitarian or protection visas. 

From 19 November a person might be a member of your family unit if they are your:

spouse or de facto partner 
or
child or step child; and:
a) have not turned 18
or
b) have turned 18, but have not turned 23, and are financially dependent on you or your partner 
or
c) have turned 23 and are dependent on you or on the partner as they have a mental or physical disability that stops them from earning a living to support themselves
grandchild or step-grandchild who is a dependent of a child who meets one of the criteria under above under paragraph 2.
A child is not eligible if they are engaged to be married or have a spouse or de facto partner.

So to sum it up - other than your spouse, as of Saturday Nov. 19th, you will not be able include a dependent in your application who is over the age of 23 (unless a disabled child). 

Member of the Family Unit


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info Maggie !!



Maggie-May24 said:


> *Changing on 19 November 2016*
> 
> Some visas allow applicants to include family members in their application under the ‘member of the family unit’ (MoFU) arrangements.
> 
> ...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the update Maggie-May24


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

I was wondering how come Canada is lenient about bringing family members to live with you in Canada, whereas Australia is very strict in this regard? You can't bring your own parents to Australia that easily.


----------



## rmg123 (Sep 14, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> *Changing on 19 November 2016*
> 
> Some visas allow applicants to include family members in their application under the ‘member of the family unit’ (MoFU) arrangements.
> 
> ...


Feels like the ground beneath by feet has collapsed. 

What happens if in my EOI I had included migrating dependent and now due to the rule change they are not migrating, how do I proceed with the application. Do I need to mention somewhere that my EOI and application are different (not due to any fault of mine but the rule change).

I just created a post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ligible-google-page-ranking.html#post11563986
If anyone of you can respond to that it would help me out.


Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

rmg123 said:


> Feels like the ground beneath by feet has collapsed.
> 
> What happens if in my EOI I had included migrating dependent and now due to the rule change they are not migrating, how do I proceed with the application. Do I need to mention somewhere that my EOI and application are different (not due to any fault of mine but the rule change).
> 
> ...


AFAIK, you wouldn't need to update the EOI to remove one of the dependents. You would simply include the eligible dependents at the time you file your visa application.


----------



## rmg123 (Sep 14, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> AFAIK, you wouldn't need to update the EOI to remove one of the dependents. You would simply include the eligible dependents at the time you file your visa application.


If I had put my mom as migrating dependent but now she is not eligible, then she should not come under non-migrating dependent now too (because the definition of family unit has changed). Correct?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> *Changing on 19 November 2016*
> 
> Some visas allow applicants to include family members in their application under the ‘member of the family unit’ (MoFU) arrangements.
> 
> ...


a useful update, any idea is it going to be reverted ???


----------



## rmg123 (Sep 14, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> AFAIK, you wouldn't need to update the EOI to remove one of the dependents. You would simply include the eligible dependents at the time you file your visa application.


Sorry to bother again but I got an invite prior (on 9 Nov 16) to this notification and have a saved application. The web portal is still allowing to add parent as migrating dependent. That is just a website limitation, correct? That they have not updated it to not have those options in the drop-down?
Wishful thinking says that maybe as I had put an EOI prior to the notification and had started application before I maybe be allowed.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

rmg123 said:


> Sorry to bother again but I got an invite prior (on 9 Nov 16) to this notification and have a saved application. The web portal is still allowing to add parent as migrating dependent. That is just a website limitation, correct? That they have not updated it to not have those options in the drop-down?
> Wishful thinking says that maybe as I had put an EOI prior to the notification and had started application before I maybe be allowed.


Since you will lodge your visa application after 19 November 2016, when the change came into effect, you (and everyone else that lodges from that date) won't be able to include parents as dependents on your visa application. 

The date lodged for the visa application is the day that it is paid for. 



sultan_azam said:


> a useful update, any idea is it going to be reverted ???


I would think it extremely unlikely that this change will be altered at all, although it seems that a new class of 5 year visitor visas for Parents MAY be introduced next year, perhaps. 

Those will most likely require medicals, full Australian Private Health Insurance cover (likely expensive for older folks), and possibly a Bond payable by the sponsor. But nothing has been finalised, it's still all talk at the moment.


----------



## rmg123 (Sep 14, 2016)

kaju said:


> Since you will lodge your visa application after 19 November 2016, when the change came into effect, you (and everyone else that lodges from that date) won't be able to include parents as dependents on your visa application.
> 
> The date lodged for the visa application is the day that it is paid for.


Thanks. A  :spit: is more applicable to me than  Thanks again :heh:
ps: they should update the portal also to restrict the drop-down, I see lot of other small changes since last month.


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi All,

I only got to know about this news today after when i uploaded all the documents and responded to CO mail on 6th Jan. I was able to select parent when i was lodging and CO also requested docs for me, wife and mother for my 190 application

What will happen to my case now.


----------



## thonganster (May 18, 2017)

*no longer in force?*



Maggie-May24 said:


> *Changing on 19 November 2016*
> 
> Some visas allow applicants to include family members in their application under the ‘member of the family unit’ (MoFU) arrangements.
> 
> ...


----------

